

The Need for New Technology will Keep the Tech Industry Afloat - bincsearch
http://blog.bincsearch.com/?p=450

======
petercooper
This post goes on about how we're addicted to gadgets, new technologies, and
how we love to buy cellphones, but there's something at a far lower level than
that which means "technology" will always thrive.

 _Technology directly drives economic growth._ Indeed, other than "resources"
it's the _main_ driver of economic growth. Whether it was the invention of the
plough that led to significantly more efficient planting, through to the
invention of the combine harvester to more efficiently collect food,
technological inventions of all sorts have created our economy as it is.

Given this, it's certainly possible for us to "innovate" or "invent" ourselves
out of the current crisis. What about those $1/watt solar panels that were
talked about lately? Once in mass production, power at that price could
revolutionize the world, significantly improve the environment, and give us
close-to-free energy in places where it wasn't possible before.

It's not just the big inventions though. Even if you develop a piece of
software that adds significant value (by reducing costs or otherwise) to
businesses, you've helped the economy.. not just by earning yourself some
money, but by making other companies more efficient and more profitable.

Technology isn't just iPods and cellphones that we throw money at.. it's one
of the most significant levers we have to push our economy up with.

